
Wear Your Uniform - tapan_k
https://8thlight.com/blog/lihsuan-lung/2016/11/08/wear-your-uniform.html
======
jdavis703
I don't like the idea of being mandated to wear a specific uniform. But I do
love wearing a uniform of my choice: medium black T-shirt with 569 Levi's
jeans. The only time I have to think about what to wear is when I'm going
somewhere fancy.

~~~
tapan_k
> I do love wearing a uniform of my choice

Every uniform is someone's choice. If it's my own, I love it. If it's someone
else's then it's a hit or miss -- I will either love it or hate it.

Rigid rules are a bane or a blessing depending on which side of the table you
are on.

